# Star Wars Iconic Characters: Back Stage



## Pbartender (Nov 4, 2002)

I thought I'd start a new OOC thread to welcome Arani, back into the fold.

Welcome back, Princess.

~~~

In other news:

Sen and Set are still on sabbatical with Sia-Lan...  _wink, wink, nudge nudge_.

Should anyone wish to, both Kelko and Vor'en Kurn are available for play.  Vor'en, however, has not yet been statted.

Deel Surool is going to continue as an NPC, because I like his character...  Nyah.

And finally, this is a reminder to everyone that the most recently updated stat blocks for the SWICs, their groupies, and their ride can be found at http://gallivantingkangaroo.com/iconics/SWIC.html, along with new signature banners, etc, etc.  Feel free to link when and where appropriate.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 7, 2002)

Actually, I'd like a chance to play Vor'en, if I may.  I've been meaning to get back into a Pbp-style game for a while now, and this provides a nice opportunity.  So, GM (that you?) permitting, I'll be glad to join you.  I’ll go over/have gone over the SWI adventure: into the jungle as far as it goes, so I think I have a handle on how you play things ‘round here.

I’ll stat Vor’en, assuming that’s standard.  I’m not entirely sure what the guidelines are, but I’m guessing it’s straight classed, nothing outlandish for a soldier, that sort of thing.  Feel free to correct me/inform me of anything.  Anyway, I hope I’ll be able to join you lot.


----------



## Valara Saar (Nov 8, 2002)

These are the rules we used for the current incarnation of our characters, so i geuss that might give you a starting point.

3rd level characters.
No multiclassing, and you know what class you each are supposed to be.
Use the standard array (15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8). Arrange as desired. Add an additional 3 points to spent in the "point buy" method as noted in any of the Rulebooks.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 8, 2002)

Valara's got it right.  I might also mention that we are using the Revised Rules...  If you don't have them, let me know, and we'll help you out.

Also be warned that Vor'en probably won't be able to join in until the next adventure.  That shouldn't be too long, though... 

Oh, and sorry about the recent delay.  i've been a little busy preparing for the Chicago Gameday.  If I don;t have the next turn up tomorrow, it'll be up Sunday.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks to you both for the prompt reply.   I realized I proboably have to wait.  Anyway, I'll send Vor'ens statistics to you before the weekend is out.  Oh, and one more thing- should I be creating a screenname, like the rest of the players, out of my characters name?  And do I get a nifty banner? 

Thanks for having me!


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 9, 2002)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *Thanks to you both for the prompt reply.   I realized I proboably have to wait.  Anyway, I'll send Vor'ens statistics to you before the weekend is out.  *




Feel free to post the stats here...  Standard stat block, like you'll find here.



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *Oh, and one more thing- should I be creating a screenname, like the rest of the players, out of my characters name?  And do I get a nifty banner? *




Yes, and yes...


----------



## tsadkiel (Nov 9, 2002)

Wrong ID.


----------



## Arani Korden (Nov 9, 2002)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *I thought I'd start a new OOC thread to welcome Arani, back into the fold.
> 
> Welcome back, Princess.
> 
> *




Thanks!  It's good to be folded!  (That didn't come out quite right.)


----------



## Arani Korden (Nov 9, 2002)

And now that I'm back . . . I'll be out of touch from Monday afternoon to Saturday morning.  It's just for the week, though, and I'll be right back.  Honest!


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Nov 9, 2002)

*Character here.*

*Vor’en Kurn:* Male Human Soldier 3; Init +3 (Dex); Defense 19 (+4 class, +3 Dex, +2 Defensive Martial Arts); Spd 10; VP/WP 32/14;  Atk +5 melee (2d4+2, Vibroknife) or +5 melee (1d4+4, Combat Gloves), or +6 ranged (3d8, Blaster rifle); SV Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +2; SZ M; FP 3; Rep +1; Str 14, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8

*Equipment:* Blaster rifle, Blaster pistol, vibroknife, comlink, credit chip, medpac, combat gloves

*Skills:* Demolitions +6/6, Intimidate +5/6, Knowledge: Tactics +6/6, Pilot +9/6, Treat Injury +6/6

*Feats:* Martial Arts, Defensive Martial Arts, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Multishot

The two things I'm not sure of are the vitality points (I extrapolated from Dorn and Set, who have the same con mod and similar hit die) and the equipment (I picked some stuff; I didn't think it too extravagant, but feel free to call me on anything.)  Be joining you all soon, I expect.

Edit:  Are there any Star Wars iconic threads about, other than this one and the story?  It seems pretty obvious that the current thread is already somewhat progressed, but I don't have access to the search function and there's nothing more in _this_ section, at least.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Character here.*



			
				Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *The two things I'm not sure of are the vitality points (I extrapolated from Dorn and Set, who have the same con mod and similar hit die) and the equipment (I picked some stuff; I didn't think it too extravagant, but feel free to call me on anything.)  Be joining you all soon, I expect.
> 
> Edit:  Are there any Star Wars iconic threads about, other than this one and the story?  It seems pretty obvious that the current thread is already somewhat progressed, but I don't have access to the search function and there's nothing more in this section, at least. *




He looks good at a quick glance, I'll look a little more closely later today when I post the new turn.

You got the VPs right....  We are using "RPGA" Vitality.  Check the side bar on page 15 of the RCRB.

I don't think we had any real rules about equipment.  The guideline was simply, "anything reasonable".  Your equipment list looks good.  If you'd like to add a blast vest & helmet, feel free to.

And no, there aren't really any other SWIC threads.  This is the first SWIC adventure, and we were in the middle of it when we moved to the new boards.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Nov 10, 2002)

> And no, there aren't really any other SWIC threads. This is the first SWIC adventure, and we were in the middle of it when we moved to the new boards.




Ah, I had wondered why I couldn't find it....



> If you'd like to add a blast vest & helmet, feel free to.




Consider it added.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Nov 22, 2002)

*Also sorry but back now...*

I am also sorry I have been out of the fold. Real life and then computer problems. Most of the time I am on these boards at work, until laptop is back in working order...


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 22, 2002)

Good to have you back, Sen.

If you haven't, you Arani and Valara should check out the link in my first post...

http://gallivantingkangaroo.com/iconics/SWIC.html

Not only are the Revised stats posted there, but nifty new Sig images as well.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 23, 2002)

Let's see if this works...

Your speedervan:





And your starship:





Ah... perfect.

The stat page will be updated shortly with stats for an Aratech Arrow-23 speeder...  And maybe Vor'en too.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 23, 2002)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *The stat page will be updated shortly with stats for an Aratech Arrow-23 speeder...  And maybe Vor'en too. *




It's done.


----------



## Rorworr (Nov 23, 2002)

Welcome back Sen!  Good to have you with us again 

_Rorworr checks over the stats page.  Rorworr drools._

Now, that speeder is a really nice piece of kit


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 23, 2002)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *Welcome back Sen!  Good to have you with us again
> 
> Rorworr checks over the stats page.  Rorworr drools.
> 
> Now, that speeder is a really nice piece of kit  *




Yup...  It's essentially the Star Wars vesion of a Land Rover or a Humvee.

In the Rebellion Era, the Rebels would mount light laser cannons and concussion grenade launchers on them and use them as scouts and infantry support.


----------



## Kaz Lo (Nov 24, 2002)

Sorry I was gone so long, kinda been zoned out.


----------



## Kelko the Rodian (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey PBartender... I registered, but Kelko was taken so I've added a bit of an appellation.   Just letting you know I'm around now.


----------



## Valara Saar (Nov 26, 2002)

We get our little green guy back, wahoo.  Welcome to the fold.


----------



## Arani Korden (Nov 26, 2002)

Yay, Kelko!

After tomorrow, I'll be netless for the rest of the Thanksgiving weekend.  Nobody blow up the ship while I'm gone.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 26, 2002)

Kelko the Rodian said:
			
		

> *Hey PBartender... I registered, but Kelko was taken so I've added a bit of an appellation.   Just letting you know I'm around now. *




Hrm...  I didn't think he got registered for the new boards, and i didn't recall seeing Kalko on the Members list.

Tell you what...  Let me doublecheck.  I might have the password for "Kelko".  If so, you can log in as Kelko, change the password and the email address, and you'd be good to go.


----------



## Kelko (Nov 26, 2002)

Kelko suddenly sits up in the back if the repulsorvan.  He eyes are glazed over, and his movenets stilted.  He begins to speak in a voice that is oddly familiar, yet not his own...

"Oona goota?  Sompeetalay..."

"Sompeetalay?"  *AHEM*  

"Hello, everyone!  The Kelko account seems to be working normally.  Loxmyth, please send me an email at MWDomeier@hotmail.com, and I'll reply with the information you need."

"Oh, and Good Luck with the Interdictor...  Heh."

Kelko's proboscis goes slack, as he keels over onto the deck plating again.


----------



## Valara Saar (Nov 27, 2002)

Interdictor? oh boy.


----------



## Rorworr (Nov 27, 2002)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *After tomorrow, I'll be netless for the rest of the Thanksgiving weekend.  Nobody blow up the ship while I'm gone. *




See you later Arani.

_Hey, I wonder what this big red button labled "Do Not Touch" does..._

Good to have you back, Kelko.  We may well be able to patch you up, given we've got a ship full of bacta.


----------



## Arani Korden (Dec 2, 2002)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *
> Hey, I wonder what this big red button labled "Do Not Touch" does...
> *




_A sign lights up saying "Please do not push this button again."_


----------



## Kelko (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey, thanks for the warm welcome... you'd think that I was actually missed! 

Once again, I am my own man... er, Rodian, and no longer a pawn of an uncaring DM


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 2, 2002)

Uncaring, indeed...

Click on your signature picture, to bring up Kelko's on-line stat block.

If you haven't been following along...  Kelko had been severely wounded by blaster bolt to the gut during the fight with the pirates at the wreck of the _Mystic Burn_.  If memory serves, this was a Critical hit that brought Kelko down to negative Wounds.  His friends stabilized him, and carried him away, unconscious in the repulsor van.

You are still in the back of the van, which is now in the hold of the _Pathfinder III_.  The jostling from the maneuvers of Rorworr trying to evade the persuing pirates has woken you up.  In other words, by GM fiat, you have successfully made your 10% hourly chance to regain consciousness.  You are currently at -7 Wounds, and so you are considered "Disabled" and "Fatigued"...  (Only a single move or attack action in a round, performing an attack action deals 1 point wound damage, -2 to Str and Dex)...  until you are healed.  Review pages 159 & 160 in the RCRB, especially the "Recovering with Help" section.

Post at your leisure, Mr. Kelko.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 3, 2002)

I've always wanted to be an Icon... Any Openings?

I've been trying to find a SW game for a while, and I don't care what class/race, I like them all.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 3, 2002)

Not at the moment...  Set, Sen and Sia-Lan seem to have faded away, but there's also no indication that they've completely given up yet.

Let me email them, and find out where they stand.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Dec 4, 2002)

*still around..*

I just don't check the boards as often as I should 
But of couse come end-of-year I will be out of the country for 3 weeks visiting the in-laws and will not have access to a computer (or the english language for the most part)...
I will try and post more though while I am here.


----------



## Arani Korden (Dec 6, 2002)

An excerpt from*The Very Secret Diary of Arani Korden[/i]




			Dear Diary,

Not dead yet (yay!) and am off Jungle Planet (double yay!!)  Rory and the boys seem to have found a spaceship somewhere; we are now hurtling through space while being shot at by someone or other.  Am really not sure who, and am too embarrassed to ask.

K.  also not dead (triple yay!!!), though he does seem . . . different.  The ordeal seems to have made him lose his accent.  perhaps that's it.

Haven't seen you know who yet, and Sia-Lan and Set seem to have vanished completely.  No one seems to care and am too embarrassed to etc.

V. being unusually nice to me.  Am suspicious.
		
Click to expand...



Just testing the new sig picture.*


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2002)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *I just don't check the boards as often as I should
> But of couse come end-of-year I will be out of the country for 3 weeks visiting the in-laws and will not have access to a computer (or the english language for the most part)...
> I will try and post more though while I am here. *




_...Considers the hopeful possibility that his own in-laws would have two brains... much less one._

Nah.



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *An excerpt fromThe Very Secret Diary of Arani Korden
> 
> "...and Sia-Lan and Set seem to have vanished completely."
> *




You know...  As the director of this shindig, I could tell you where they've gone, but I think our little B-rate flick would lose its PG-13 rating if I did.


----------



## Kelko (Dec 6, 2002)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *An excerpt fromThe Very Secret Diary of Arani Korden[/i]
> 
> K. also not dead (triple yay!!!), though he does seem . . . different. The ordeal seems to have made him lose his accent. perhaps that's it.
> 
> Just testing the new sig picture. *



*

Hey, near death experience's will do that to you! *


----------



## Rorworr (Dec 11, 2002)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *You know...  As the director of this shindig, I could tell you where they've gone, but I think our little B-rate flick would lose its PG-13 rating if I did. *




_Rorworr raises an eyebrow (an almost unnoticeable expression on a Wookie) and grins._

So, any word on if/when they'll be back?


----------



## Arani Korden (Dec 11, 2002)

We seem to have avatars again.  \/\/00+.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 11, 2002)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *
> So, any word on if/when they'll be back? *




Nope.  None at all.
I'm going to try to contact them by email soon.



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *We seem to have avatars again.  \/\/00+. *




Yes, "woot", indeed.

In fact, there are fresh avatars to go with those new signatures...  Only we couldn't use them until now.








































Merry Christmas, everyone.


----------



## Arani Korden (Dec 11, 2002)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *Merry Christmas, everyone. *




Looks like I've lost my tan. 

Thanks!


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks for the Avatar.


----------



## Valara Saar (Dec 11, 2002)

Hopefully, we will get Kelko rehabilitated, and us back to civilisation soon so that you can join us Vo'ren


----------



## Rorworr (Dec 11, 2002)

Mmm, Avatary goodness


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Dec 16, 2002)

So what is everybody asking Santa for this year? I'm asking for better aim with starship laser cannons.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 17, 2002)

You know, Dorn...  The only Iconic with Starship Operations is Rorworr, and his is for Starfighters!

Anyway, I'll be out of town until next Tuesday, so take a break, and have a good holiday.  See you all then.


----------



## Rorworr (Dec 17, 2002)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *You know, Dorn...  The only Iconic with Starship Operations is Rorworr, and his is for Starfighters!
> 
> Anyway, I'll be out of town until next Tuesday, so take a break, and have a good holiday.  See you all then. *




To be quite honest, I've got no idea why it's in Starfighters rather than transports...  I guess I should have switched it when we converted the stats.

Have a good holiday all


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Dec 23, 2002)

*Happy Holidays...*

Just a note to say that I will out of the country seeing the in-laws for three weeks so it will be a while before Sen gets back. He will spend his time tending to Kelko 

Have a Merry Christmas and a good holiday break all. I will be eating exotic foods and staying up all night on Christmas (I can't remember what the celibration is called, all I know is that there is one on Christmas Eve where you stay up all night partying, BUT with our flight we will not get in until Christmas day, that is after we get off the 16-hour plane ride... YIPPY )

Well got to good to the airport now...

Karl


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 25, 2002)

Merry Christmas to all!
And to all a good night!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 3, 2003)

I am having major problems with the Valara Saar log in, as in I can't post at all, something about not being authorized to post, but everything else works.  In the mean time, I will use this one.


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 4, 2003)

If you haven't yet, make sure you post something in the Meta forum about this...  I had a similar problem recently when I tried to switch email addresses and got the new address wrong.  PCat or someone should be able to straighten it out fairly quickly.


----------

